# Dr Farsalinos: Impressive effects of e-cigarettes on smoking cessation



## Alex (14/11/14)

*A small randomized controlled trial shows impressive effects of e-cigarettes on smoking cessation*


By Dr Farsalinos

A randomized controlled trial evaluating e-cigarettes effectiveness in reducing cigarette consumption and quitting smoking was published in International Journal of Environmental Research and Public Health. The study, led by Prof Frank Baeyens from the University of Leuven-Belgium, evaluated the efficacy of e-cigarette use in reducing smoking craving (in a laboratory session) and subsequently the 5-month smoking reduction or cessation rate in 48 participants (smokers who had NO intention to quit smoking). A control group of smokers not using an e-cigarette was included; they were given an e-cigarette 2 months after study initiation.

You can read the full article here..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (14/11/14)

Thanks for sharing @Alex
The first link goes to the article
The second link goes to a blank page for me

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (14/11/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing @Alex
> The first link goes to the article
> The second link goes to a blank page for me



I Fixed it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (14/11/14)

The study highlights the importance of having a ready supply of nicotine eliquid, to prevent a relapse. 

_In Belgium it is forbidden to sell nicotine-containing liquids, thus, the only source is through the internet. _


----------



## free3dom (14/11/14)

Alex said:


> *A small randomized controlled trial shows impressive effects of e-cigarettes on smoking cessation*
> 
> 
> By Dr Farsalinos
> ...



Very interesting study indeed - quite creative.


----------

